
'Volcano' on gulf sea floor: Containing the longest known offshore oil spill - mitchelldeacon9
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/national/couvillion-gulf-oil-spill-containment/
======
tomohawk
That Taylor company is basically just one employee - the wife of the founder
(since passed). She's very politically connected in the area, and I'm
surprised she hasn't been able to make this go away before now. Hopefully the
good guys will win one.

------
NotSammyHagar
What a great story. It's so easy to lie about environmental troubles in the
oil industry, especially if they aren't visible on the surface.

